# had to share...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey folks! I haven't been on the forum much, life is busy these days! However, my sis took pics of this little girl this evening...and she is too cute not to share! Hard to believe it's already time to be thinking about breeding...seems like kidding season just finished up here.

Anyway this is 'Shekinah's EH Hotacious'


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

She is just gorgeous


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Cute is the wrong word... she is beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You must be so proud!! She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...really nice.... :thumb:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, hotacious!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hotacious, it fits her perfectly!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks ya'll! She's a pretty special girl.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's STUNNING! Who is she out of?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, she is beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks ya'll!


 your welcome... :thumb:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

She's pretty ;-).


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! Crissa, she is out of Lakeshore Hot To Trot, and *B Lakeshore SH Escape The Heat, I'm so excited to get her out in the show ring next month, she was just a baby for all the spring shows so hasn't been shown yet.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she is stunning! Congrats on such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I was pretty sure she had to be out of Hot to Trot, just wasn't sure. She should do you quite proud in the show ring!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Stunning doe! Yes time has slipped by fast this year. Still don't know how. I'm anxious to get breedings going too.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

She is lovely - seeing her pedigree it is no suprise! I am sure she will do well in the show ring


----------

